# [WORKAROUND REQUEST] - Power A Air Flo Controller (PS3) for PC??



## PsyLense (May 17, 2012)

I'm rockin a HAFX case with blue led fans and lights and the works ... so I bought the *Power A AF PS3* controller hoping it would compliment the look of my system but, for the life of me ... I can't find anyone who is trying to figure this out. 

I've tried Xpadder, Motioninjoy, and 3 other kinds of gamepad mapper and it just won't work. *The irony is hysterical because the only game I play is DC Universe Online and this is a PS3 endorsed joystic.* 

I've even tried following steps to installing it manually so the game would recognize it. My system detects it because I checked the calibration wizard 3 times ... *shrugs* 

Anyone with a workaround??


----------



## lenga012 (Aug 19, 2012)

have you fixed that out? i am in the same situation


----------

